# Instant Offers Hours Cap



## 121917 (Sep 4, 2017)

I have 2, 4 hour blocks today but they are spaced out far apart. Will I be able to do any Instant Offers in-between or will they not show up because of the 8 hour a day cap?


----------



## damphoose (Jul 6, 2017)

Turn it on and see. Tell us what you find out.


----------

